# an update of our lot - piccy heavy



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

(Sorry I'm unable to upload them the other way, it keeps saying failed)
After Ink passed in october the others were a little quiet and Delilah was looking for him for a few weeks, I think they still miss him but they're all up to their usual antics.

Here's some pictures of them

1. Ink Badger Gerard and half of Delilah








2.Badger








3. Jilly








4.Ink








5.Delilah








6. Badger and Jill








7. Ink with Jill in the background








8. baby Gerard (June 2007)


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Beautiful ferrets. Great play area they have bet they love it.


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

thank you 
they have pipes which are covered with a block of hay, its funny watching them play in there


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

Theyre so gorgeous!!

Id forgotten how lovely they are, my Uncle used to have one and she was fab!


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

they are such a bundle of joy, Ink was a god send of a ferret, he gave me kisses and all. poor little soul


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

have you always had ferrets.....what got you into them!


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

i've only had them a few years but i saw one at a country fair and fell in love and kept begging my mum for years until she finally gave in. since then i've got snakes too


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Awww, very cute my friend used to have two that she walked...i think they're so lovely!


----------

